# Chihuahua Labrador mix: Hi I'm Koree



## theklarinetist

This picture was taken when Koree was 3 months and 6lbs, now she's 5 months and 11.5lbs. When people ask about her breed they're always stunned at how a chihuahua could get a lab pregnant and vice versa haha. It's an odd combination but she's super cute.

Here she is with her brother Taco.

























This is their brother from another mother  He's a Lab/Dachshund/Chow mix...we think lol, his name is Luke and he'll be 2 next month.


----------



## mrslloyd09

What a cutie pie! Our three year old is a dachsund/lab mix and we get the same questions about who was the mom, how did it happen, etc (only we don't know because we adopted Mandie).


----------



## izzyguetta

Omg! Hes adorable. Where did you find him?


----------



## TorachiKatashi

Oh man I hope the Chihuahua was the daddy.


----------



## Amaryllis

TorachiKatashi said:


> Oh man I hope the Chihuahua was the daddy.


Right?

I've seen lab x dachshunds before, but never a chi x lab. She is cute!


----------



## RonE

izzyguetta said:


> Omg! Hes adorable. Where did you find him?


2-1/2 year old thread and the original poster hasn't been here for 2-1/2 years. Not likely to respond.


----------

